# Vita Chem



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i just got me a bottle of it. it is stain brown and is tea colored. is this normal or expired? oh yeah i open the top part and i can see white chunks floating around too. and it smells like something died in there


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

LOL...yeah its a yellowish brownish color and it smells quite bad. I've been using it for my rhom for a little over a week now and I've noticed an increase in appetite and less shy behavior but no color changes as of yet. It soaks very well into Hikari Massivore pellets.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

well ok than i guess its not just me. its just i saw the gallon size one and i remember the color was red?


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah..the red one is Vita Chem Marine


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stuff smells terrible!!!!!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

the smell is unpleasant. shake it up, the chunks should go away. it has a yellow/brown tint to it, depending on the room lighting.

i usually thaw fish in a tubberware container, in the fridge with vitachem in it. it will soak really good into fish fillets


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Usually the best stuff smell like sh*t lol. Look at Seachem Prime, probably the best or at least one of the best water conditioners out there and it smells like.......sh*t!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

its funny i started this thread back in may


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry I didn't notice it until wisco bumped it with a comment yesterday.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

piranhamike bumped it. twastn't me


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I have some of the stuff. Yeah, smells pretty bad and as far as I know it does nothing for colour it's just meant to introduce all or most of the necessary vitamins fish don't get from eating a non varied diet. All in all pretty good product.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Alright, it was me.....but I just get so bored, old threads need rekindling!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Garlic guard is also a good product to use.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Does GG have anything actually benificial in it? I thought it was more of a product to entice fish to eat the food then it was to actually provide them with vitamins...


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Does GG have anything actually benificial in it? I thought it was more of a product to entice fish to eat the food then it was to actually provide them with vitamins...


Garlic Guard is formulated with garlic oil and vitamin C. Garlic contains allicin compound - according to the manufacturer of NLS the allicin compound in garlic does the following: "It helps to get rid of the intestinal worms and parasites on the fish."
So with Garlic Guard you would be helping your fish by dosing them with additional vitamin C and garlic extract, which should help get rid of intestinal worms and parasites - IF Pablo Tepoot from NLS is correct?!! 
Here is more info...
Seachem Garlic Guard
NLS Q&A Forum re: garlic...


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I have vita chem too...It don't smell that bad...I've smelled worse. I think prime smells much worse then vita chem


----------



## KevinB (Sep 6, 2009)

Where can I buy Vita Chem in canada.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

KevinB said:


> Where can I buy Vita Chem in canada.


I got mine from mops (mail order pet supplies). I think it was 32$ for a 16oz bottle.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mail order is definitely an option...but I talked to my LFS into ordering it for me, so try asking your LFS to order it.


----------



## KevinB (Sep 6, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Where can I buy Vita Chem in canada.


I got mine from mops (mail order pet supplies). I think it was 32$ for a 16oz bottle.
[/quote]

Ok thanks just order from mops


----------

